# Anyone have stage scrims/backdrops?



## Descent (Jan 24, 2019)

Recently bought 2 scrims that are 6ft high by 4ft wide, and am in the process of construction PVC stands for both as we can't afford the really expensive metal ones.

Anyone do this?

The hardest thing so far seems the assembly/disassembly as the PVC pipes tend to get stuck during disassembly so I am thinking that this might be a pain live.

Any tips?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 24, 2019)

We have a 6' wide x 4' Tall banner and two 5' x 3' scrims. Show up early, set up your scrims right away, don't take them apart till they are off stage. If you are playing a place where you have to set them/tear them down on stage, fucking leave them at home, lol.


----------



## lewis (Jan 24, 2019)

yeah my band ENENRA does. They are real nice but the PVC structure is a tad flimsy. They do have to be placed at the back 100% out of the way from being knocked into etc because of this.

But they look great and were really cheap -


----------



## Descent (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice.
Do the pipes get stuck @ disassembly?


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 24, 2019)

^ is that a hole in it at the 10 o'clock position or is there literally a potato on it?


----------



## lewis (Jan 25, 2019)

Descent said:


> Nice.
> Do the pipes get stuck @ disassembly?



No not at all. They come apart real easy. Sometimes abit too easy so you have to be careful with them.



TheKindred said:


> ^ is that a hole in it at the 10 o'clock position or is there literally a potato on it?



No its the photo. No idea what that is but we are just seeing whatever was behind it through them. There are no holes.


----------



## Descent (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks like a pumpkin to me.

Where did you get the end rubber pieces for legs?


----------



## budda (Jan 25, 2019)

Banners FTW!


----------



## Descent (Jan 25, 2019)

Here's a link to how far I've gotten, need to paint the 2nd one:
https://twitter.com/ScrollKeeperTX/status/1088609277282004997


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 25, 2019)

I used these for a few years.




It was a fairly easy setup/tear down until I painted the PVC pipes, then it would take a bit of effort to break them down.


----------



## lewis (Jan 26, 2019)

Descent said:


> Looks like a pumpkin to me.
> 
> Where did you get the end rubber pieces for legs?


the frame/parts and actual printed scrim all came together from the guy I ordered them from so I cant help on that Im afraid.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 26, 2019)

It maybe an unpopular opinion: but I think the banner thing is cool for touring bands, and unnecessary for local bands. I don’t really have an issue with them if it’s the headliner for an all local show (already set up and not wasting time between band change over) but when supporting national acts: leave it at home and worry about perfecting your on/off stage times. 

We’ve been stuck waiting for a band messing with their pvc banners for an additional 10+ minutes on setup, and another 10+ minutes on tear down and it just comes across as people not respectful of everyone else’s time; though I’m sure it’s usually unintentional. I think everyone appreciates a band that has their gear in order; sets up real quickly, kills their set, and gets the fuck off the stage ASAP. The audience can enjoy the show, and the other bands appreciate the respect for time.


----------



## lewis (Jan 26, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> It maybe an unpopular opinion: but I think the banner thing is cool for touring bands, and unnecessary for local bands. I don’t really have an issue with them if it’s the headliner for an all local show (already set up and not wasting time between band change over) but when supporting national acts: leave it at home and worry about perfecting your on/off stage times.
> 
> We’ve been stuck waiting for a band messing with their pvc banners for an additional 10+ minutes on setup, and another 10+ minutes on tear down and it just comes across as people not respectful of everyone else’s time; though I’m sure it’s usually unintentional. I think everyone appreciates a band that has their gear in order; sets up real quickly, kills their set, and gets the fuck off the stage ASAP. The audience can enjoy the show, and the other bands appreciate the respect for time.



My band are drummerless currently so 1) our setup takes seconds and 2) this helps cover the fact there isnt a drummer by at least taking up some aesthetic space that a drum kit would


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 26, 2019)

DudeManBrother said:


> It maybe an unpopular opinion: but I think the banner thing is cool for touring bands, and unnecessary for local bands. I don’t really have an issue with them if it’s the headliner for an all local show (already set up and not wasting time between band change over) but when supporting national acts: leave it at home and worry about perfecting your on/off stage times.
> 
> We’ve been stuck waiting for a band messing with their pvc banners for an additional 10+ minutes on setup, and another 10+ minutes on tear down and it just comes across as people not respectful of everyone else’s time; though I’m sure it’s usually unintentional. I think everyone appreciates a band that has their gear in order; sets up real quickly, kills their set, and gets the fuck off the stage ASAP. The audience can enjoy the show, and the other bands appreciate the respect for time.


I won’t say they’re unnecessary, but you have to know what you’re doing and prepare just like every other aspect of a good show. We have our own IEM mixer, multiple track outputs, three scrims/banners and we’re usually on and off faster than the bands with just amps and drums, but we plan it all out and have a system to get everything off/on fast so we’re not wasting anybody’s time. It’s kinda like the whole drummer taking cymbals off the stands on stage thing. If you know what you’re doing, it’s no problem. If you’re an inconsiderate dumbass, it’s a problem. Our vocalist gets funny looks because his response to the “dude sick show”
Comments is usually “Thanks man! How was our teardown?” Lol


----------

